# kubota tractor for snowblowing



## LostinVT

I have a hilly 550’ driveway in SE Vermont. I’m pretty sure I will regret trying to keep it open with a walk behind snow blower. I am about to buy a Kubota BX1500 with a 15 hp diesel, snow blower and a bucket loader. For about $12,000 it seems to be the smallest/cheapest piece of equipment I can get with a bucket loader (which I will need in the summer for moving earth). I haven’t noticed a lot of discussion about kubotas on this site. The comparable J Deere will cost about $16,000. Either way it’s all going to come from the bank, which hurts.
I would like to hear from people about Kubota’s in general. Any one got something bad or good to say about this model? I never owned a piece of equipment this size, what’s going to blind side me?


----------



## bolensdriver

I recommend more horsepower on it.. the 15 HP model seems under powered. The BX series are pretty nice tractors. I think you should get at least the 18 hp model.


----------



## salopez

I've got a bota and love it. plowed 3ft of snow with a 6' meyers without any issues. if you are going to get a blower...look into a cab.


----------



## PLANET

It will work. But if your gonna do it, Go bigger. Resale is awesome on these things. Wont cost much to own for years then sell and recoop most of your money. I would look at the B7800 or L3000. Dont forget 4x4 Maybee just a rear blade and not a blower?


----------



## Boondox

LostinVT said:


> I have a hilly 550' driveway in SE Vermont. I'm pretty sure I will regret trying to keep it open with a walk behind snow blower. I am about to buy a Kubota BX1500 with a 15 hp diesel, snow blower and a bucket loader. For about $12,000 it seems to be the smallest/cheapest piece of equipment I can get with a bucket loader (which I will need in the summer for moving earth). I haven't noticed a lot of discussion about kubotas on this site. The comparable J Deere will cost about $16,000. Either way it's all going to come from the bank, which hurts.
> I would like to hear from people about Kubota's in general. Any one got something bad or good to say about this model? I never owned a piece of equipment this size, what's going to blind side me?


Hey, another Vermonster! Welcome! I have an L3010 Kubota and live next to a ski resort, so see a bit of snow. Never got a blower, as it's overkill for the vast majority of dumps we get. I just use a rear blade angled...and now, of course, my Chevy. Whoever recommended a heated cab got it right!

You'll find a lot more info on snow clearing with small tractors at TractorByNet.com which is devoted to the utility tractor crowd. Pete


----------



## GreatPlains

I can't help you with the Kubota issue but I do agree with others that suggest more HP.

I have a JD 4300 that is about 30HP. I have a front-end loader, 5' rear blade, and other implements (bush hog, tiller, box blade for landscaping, etc.)

I have plowed my lane (750' + other areas) for 5 years now with it. I do NOT have a cab. I have chains as well - which are needed for heavy snows - especially when we get big drifts.  I 

While I got the job done, it wasn't much fun in the blowing wind and snow, exposed. I thought about buying the front snowblower this year but it's pretty expensive but I'd still be exposed.

So, I bought a Western poly blad for my Yukon XL 3/4 ton instead. And we are getting the first measurable snow right NOW - they are saying 10" - 16" or so.

So, I'll check back later on the plow vs tractor. I am looking forward to NOT being on the tractor.

Charlie


----------



## snowinjoe

Kubota is a nice tractor. B-series is very strong. We use them for lawn cutting. I would like to buy the 2300 with fel, 64in deck and back hoe. The bx1500 will probably do what you want but if you can stretch it Id go a little bigger. Use the guys on http://www.tractorbynet.com/ they will be a big help. This is the L5030 we use


----------



## Ggg6

No mater whose tractor I would go bigger then 15h/p. Kub makes a good unit and engine. But dealers are few and far between here. I would look into what brand has the best dealer network and service for your area. Every brand will break now and then.


----------



## ehchvac

I have a kubota b2910 "30hp" with loader and a heated cab if I can answer any questions let me know.


----------



## catskill

*kubota's good*

you will like the kubota,and i have to agree that a bigger machine will probably serve you better.good luck with your decision...


----------



## bolensdriver

where did he go?


----------



## gordyo

I have a JD 4410 at work for sidewalks and a Kubota B1750 that I own, both are 4x4. Both are great Machines.


----------



## gordyo

Heres the Kubota working at my house last year in the 34" that we got December 8th and 9th


----------



## itsgottobegreen

If you are going to get a BX series get a BX 2230. The Bx 1500 and Bx 1800 just aren't heavy enough or powerful enough.

I have a B7500 and love it. It will dish out more abuse that I can dish to it. 2 ft with my new meter snow blower is not a problem.


----------



## easygreenlawn

*I have one for sale as we speek!*

I have a 2003 B2400 Hydrostatic 4X4 for sale. 163 hours w/ Kubota loader. 24 H.P Kubota Diesel. High and low range, mid and rear PTO. This is the new look with the hidden muffler and sleek styling. Purchased to install landscaping at my fathers house and now that is done, I need to sell. We have also used it to move snow and it works wonders! Better and easier then the old plow truck. Stored inside, very minor scratches. I will gaurantee everything works and hours are accurate. Warranty still in effect for a bit longer through Kubota. If interested call me anytime. I will deliver to most places for a reasonable cost. 419-810-9042. Andrew


----------



## Turfmower

Get a L series. Don't be scard of a used Kubota, they are very well built machine.


----------



## sbrem

LostinVT said:


> I have a hilly 550' driveway in SE Vermont.


Where in south east vermont are you? I'm in Guilford. I have a Kubota L3130 with a 74" pronovost PUMA rear mount snowblower that I do my driveway with and it works great.

Stephen


----------



## hutch

*More horses, for sure*

I have a 50 HP with the quick-hitch subframe, mid PTO and front blower. I live at 8200 feet in Utah and maintain about 3/4 mile of road. I'd definately go more horsepower for serious snow clearing, especially if you're not on flat ground. In my neighborhood, the blower is a must, as the banks are 8 feet high by January, and no storage possible. Also, closed cab is the way to go if you're going to be clearing at night and during the storm. Everyone I know with the front blade and rear blower has a crik in their neck.....


----------



## Brian's Lawn

easygreenlawn said:


> I have a 2003 B2400 Hydrostatic 4X4 for sale. 163 hours w/ Kubota loader. 24 H.P Kubota Diesel. High and low range, mid and rear PTO. This is the new look with the hidden muffler and sleek styling. Purchased to install landscaping at my fathers house and now that is done, I need to sell. We have also used it to move snow and it works wonders! Better and easier then the old plow truck. Stored inside, very minor scratches. I will gaurantee everything works and hours are accurate. Warranty still in effect for a bit longer through Kubota. If interested call me anytime. I will deliver to most places for a reasonable cost. 419-810-9042. Andrew


got any pics?!?!?! how much are you looking to get out of it???? where in northern ohio are you located at?


----------

